# Zone Alarm: True Vector?



## djhc0191 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi,

I have just purchased Zone Alarm Security Suites, and when I try to install it, I am told something about True Vector, and my computer instantly reboots... I can't read the message, as it's too long and all I catch is "True Vector". I have read some things on the Zone Alarm site, and they won't refund my product since it's 'my own computer's fault, not theirs'. Do these symptoms ring any bells to anyone? If they do, please help, because I am currently between anti-virus softwares...


Thanks in advance!


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

I run ZA free version and True Vector is indeed part of the ZA software program. It is shown in my Win98SE startup list as VSMON.exe.

I did a search on the ZA support site for True Vector and came up with this. A lot of reading to do, but perhaps you can find something there.

BTW... do you have any other AV or Firewall progs currently installed?

Raybro


----------



## djhc0191 (Dec 31, 2004)

Well, I have Webroot Spy Sweeper but that's it, that's the reason I really want this to work, since I'm not really comfortable in this day and age leaving my computer unprotected for very long...


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi djhc0191,

True vector is the system service for the ZA firewall. When you install software if you have a DSL/Cable modem or network access that is 24/7 do you bring down the network access to install the software? Does it include a hardware router.

Its also a good idea to shutdown all other applications running when you do the install.

After installation, shutdown the computer, then bring up in order the DSL/Cable modem, the router, and then the PC.

Is vmon.exe in the task list displayed by Task Manager? If so, then it is running as installed. You will need to configure the firewall rules to allow accesss to the Internet for applications as you execute them. You can also do this with the Program Console for ZA.

-- Tom


----------



## djhc0191 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi, I just tried re-installing. This time, for some reason, it didn't reboot immedeately and I got the message: 

"Setup is unable to log into the TrueVector service. Please use the service manager to shut down the TrueVector service and then restart the installer program."

What should I do?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

If you are attempting to reinstall ZoneAlarm, you must first totally uninstall it. You are getting the response you did because you haven't uninstalled ZA, and it is interfering with the install. You can't just install ZA over itself.

-- Tom


----------



## djhc0191 (Dec 31, 2004)

That's can't be it though... Since I've never had ZA on this machine... Odd ain't it?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

djhc0191 said:


> That's can't be it though... Since I've never had ZA on this machine... Odd ain't it?


He means the failed attempt you tried originally probably installed a few things.

And you should remember in the future to always try the demo before paying any money, that's why it's there, to see if it will work with your configuration.

_ZoneAlarm Free 15 Day Trials

Click on a product name below to download these fully functional 15 day versions of our popular ZoneAlarm software without obligation_

This might be worth a shot.

_TrueVector is the invisible gatekeeper portion of ZoneAlarm. It's the guts of the software that actually controls and monitors Internet access on your computer.

TrueVector runs as a service or a background process, depending on your operating system. It loads at startup but doesn't show up in the task bar, and, for the most part, you will never see it.

Because TrueVector already is running, it's possible an older version of ZoneAlarm is installed on your computer. If that's the case, you should be able to remove it using Add/Remove Programs in the Control Panel.

If ZoneAlarm isn't in Add/Remove Programs, or un-installing it doesn't help, then stopping the service is the next step.

Because you are running Windows 98, you should be able to press control-alt-delete to bring up the Task Manager. In Task Manager, select TrueVector from the list, and click End Task.

Windows NT, 2000 or XP users can open the Control Panel, then double-click Administrative Tools. In Administrative Tools, double-click Services.

In the resulting list, right-click on TrueVector, and select properties. In that dialog box, you can either click stop or set the service to not run at startup by selecting disable from the startup type popup menu.

Those steps should stop the service and allow you to finish the installation.

If you set the service not to start automatically, you'll need to restart before attempting to install ZoneAlarm. _


----------

